
Wells Fargo multi-hour outage - rargulati
https://twitter.com/WellsFargo/status/1093566291112353793
======
Rebelgecko
Yikes, 6 hours later and wellsfargo.com isn't even loading for me. I bet
somewhere there's an IT guy saying "I told you so" to his boss that didn't
want to pay for redundant data centers

------
sarcasmatwork
People still use Wells Fargo after all the fraud they have done? Why? Should
have closed your account and moved your money when that hit the news.

Pro-tip, Take your money and open an account at a local credit union.

------
rargulati
Anecdotal: we're counting at 7 hours since any availability, SouthEast US, and
limited availability on the West Coast, US.

